# SGM Parker's movie "Buckstone County Prison" available on DVD



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 1, 2007)

Amazon.com sells it through one of their marketplace sellers. Saw it at the drive-in years ago, and had to have it. For collectors only, just as bad as I remembered it. No doubt Mr. Parker would've liked for this movie to just "go away". 

How bad is it? Well, it was shot at Earl Owensby studios, produced by Earl Owensby, and starred... EARL OWENSBY!!!
Mr. Owensby displays his acting skills by speaking throughout most of the movie through clenched teeth.

The fighting? Well, let's just say that in the end, Kenpo loses to Haymaker-ryu. 
Just goes to show you that no one can stop a dream, not even people who know what they're doing.

Oh, and Rod Sacharnoski (sp?) is in there doing a little of his Combat Ki.
So you _know_ it must be good.


----------



## DavidCC (May 1, 2007)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Amazon.com sells it through one of their marketplace sellers. Saw it at the drive-in years ago, and had to have it. For collectors only, just as bad as I remembered it. No doubt Mr. Parker would've liked for this movie to just "go away".
> 
> How bad is it? Well, it was shot at Earl Owensby studios, produced by Earl Owensby, and starred... EARL OWENSBY!!!
> Mr. Owensby displays his acting skills by speaking throughout most of the movie through clenched teeth.
> ...


 
Between Kill the Golden Goose, Sevano's Seven, and Buckstone County Prison, Buckstone is by far the worst.  Which in some twisted way, makes it the best.  Parker and Sacharnoski as sadistic prison guards, it's a riot (haha accidental pun gets to stay.)


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 2, 2007)

One of the top five biggest wastes of celluloid in history. Always good to see Mr. P. in anything, but this work was just gawd awful.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> One of the top five biggest wastes of celluloid in history. Always good to see Mr. P. in anything, but this work was just gawd awful.


I saw a seen from the movie where he drafs a guy down a stairway bouncing his head off of each step. most cool.
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 2, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> I saw a seen from the movie where he drafs a guy down a stairway bouncing his head off of each step. most cool.
> Sean


 
Were you drunk when you typed this?


----------



## DavidCC (May 2, 2007)

Maybe he was imitating most of the actors in the movie?


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 2, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Were you drunk when you typed this?


I musta' been. LOL Wait that was this morning. Um.. I was tired


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 5, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Maybe he was imitating most of the actors in the movie?


LOL!


----------

